# how do i darken new cherry ?



## quickkenny

hi guys and gals, i just joined your group, and am looking for a way to darken my new cherry cupboard. i don't want to use dyes or stains. is there a way to fume the wood, or do i just have to wait a few yars to have the old patina look? i intend to use an oil finish.


----------



## sbryan55

Kenny, one of the first things I suggest when I see posts like this is to suggest using scrap pieces to practice on before tackling the project itself. Make yourself a reference board(s) out of cherry sanded to the final grit that you intend for your project and use it to detail the individual finishing steps. This lets you practice on scrap and decide the finish that you are going to apply to the real project.

As far as darkening cherry goes, an oil application such as boiled linseed oil, will tone it somewhat and add an aged look to the wood. But cherry will continue to darken with exposure to light. One thing that you can do, if you want to avoid chemical darkening, is to expose the wood to direct sunlight before applying your finish. Suntanning works pretty well for aging cherry. A 2 to 3 week exposure will darken the cherry.

If you want to consider a chemical application Alin Dobra posted this blog which details how he uses potassium dichromate to achieve an aged color in cherry. I have not used this as I prefer to simply let cherry age on its own but I have seen other references to it as a means of "aging" cherry.


----------



## quickkenny

Scott, thanks for your help. I will try the pd and let everyone know how I make out.


----------



## Sawdust2

I have used lye 2x to darken cherry.
Maybe I was just lucky, 
After reading Dobra's post I guess so.
In any case I just mixed up the amount I needed and used a paint sprayer to spray it on the work piece, a grandfather's clock. As it was sprayed on I never bothered washing it off. After letting it dry for 2-3 days I sprayed water-based poly over it. It's been in my living room for more than 20 years and is still beautiful.
Because I used Drano as the lye I just poured it down the sink.
Just one man's method.

Lee


----------



## Sawkerf

Cherry will darken pretty quickly without any help. Put a piece of scrap in the sun, and leave another inside. Compare them after a few hours.


----------



## RogerBean

Best method I've discovered is to use a water soluble dye (woodworker's supply antique cherry). This brings the new wood to the same color as aged cherry. Then finish as normal. I have a house full of cherry, floors, cabinets etc. most of which has aged naturally. I have made pieces using the dye method, and after several years they are both the same color… the naturally aged and the dyed. The dye has the advantage of evening out the color of any sapwood or other variations in the project. And the water based dye is light safe and does not fade. I've tried a number of the common methods for quick aging cherry, but none has worked better than the dye, and none is easier. Just my experience. Your mileage may differ.
Roger


----------



## dbray45

I use tung oil to start the process. I use this because poly can be used over it without an issue if you use a poly/tung oil mix as an in between step - add sun light and it will darken in weeks versus a year or two. Depending upon the cherry, I have had some darken to almost a stained mahogany depth.


----------



## RogerBean

Sawkerf and dbray45 both make valid points that cherry will darken rather quickly in sunlight. In a sheltered room it may take a year or two, but it will get there either way. If your boards were all closely matched, and no sapwood, it will age evenly. If there is sapwood anywhere, it will become increasingly prominent as the heartwood ages and darkens.
Roger


----------



## newwoodbutcher

I have been very happy with the results using potassium dichromate and Liberon Finishing Oil on cherry. 
I usually use 6-7 coats of the Liberon Finishing oil over the potassium dichromate. I never tested for comparison but I believe using potassium dichromate compares to a few years of natural darkening. Allways do a sample board sanded to 220 including all the coats of oil before you apply anything to your project. I highly recommend this approach.


----------



## PurpLev

I put my cherry cutting board in direct sunlight - did wonders to it and darkened it pretty nicely. may not be fitting for the case at hand, but just putting it out there.


----------



## jjerman

I would recommend letting the cherry age naturally with sunlight. If you wanted to accelerate the process then move the cabinet outside (if it is not a built-in) into direct sunlight and you will be amazed at how quickly it will begin to darken. Using the natural oil finish is a great idea, you will be pleased with how beautifully it naturally darkens. I built all the millwork for my wife's office out of cherryand it had darkened quite nicely after the first year. Her office did get a lot of direct sunlight and the cherry looked fantastic. It is like a fine wine, it gets better and better as it ages. 
Good luck
John Jerman


----------



## quickkenny

Being a Rookie to this site, I can't Believe how helpful you folks are !
I thank everyone for thier input, you guys are the greatest.

Kenny


----------



## Earlextech

Sunlight!


----------



## Earlextech

Sunlight!


----------

